# Upload/Save SP/Wishlist/Thumbs



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

It would be nice to be able to either save off the Season Pass/Wishlist/Thumbs UP/Down data or upload it to tivo.

It is a pain to re-configure when necessary.


----------



## memn0ch (Nov 2, 2003)

Absolutely... If you could save the personalization info for one TiVo on the TiVo servers and during guided setup or through another mechanism, request that the info be applied to this particular TiVo. 

For example: Bedroom TiVo, Livingroom TiVo, Son's TiVo, Daughter's TiVo, and Media room TiVo all have different SP/WL/Thumbs... Saving these preferences and being able to retrieve them when setting up a new TiVo would be GREAT to encourage upgrading.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Or save/load it from a thumb drive.


----------



## memn0ch (Nov 2, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Or save/load it from a thumb drive.


That would be nice!


----------



## mrmot (Aug 27, 2006)

I totally agree. It was a major pain to redo all my season passes when upgrading my tivo.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just last night I was saying there should be a cable that will transfer everything (settings, wishlist, NPL, etc.) to a new box. It's a PITA to recreate 42 season passes, 20 wishlist items, as well as moving 100 hours we haven't watched yet.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Having to manufacture and stock a special cable would not be prudent.

Since the TiVos are probably networked, it could be done that way also.

So we have:

back up settings to TiVo service servers. They will have to set something on their servers though. It might take some time over a dial-up connection also. Said backup can be restored to a new TiVo, or to the same TiVo if a C&DE has been performed, or other reasons.
 Similar to above, back up/restore from a networked PC with TiVo Desktop, with settings transfer added. Possibly including recordings (copy protection allowing).
 Directly clone an existing networked TiVo, possibly including recordings. It should have to have a cloning permission turned on.
 Backup/Restore to a USB thumb drive.
Except first one, there is an opportunity for 3rd party hacks to modify the tivo settings on your computer.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

classicsat said:


> Having to manufacture and stock a special cable would not be prudent.
> 
> Since the TiVos are probably networked, it could be done that way also.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. The TiVos have built in cryptography to protect their recording and transfers already. It shouldn't be hard from TiVo to repurpose those existing algorithms to cryptographically protect the content before it leave the TiVo. If the files don't check out as unmodified on the new TiVo it would just refuse to load them.

(I don't know that they'd bother; since it is just your season passes, and other settings, but they certainly could without ever involving their servers)

[Yeah, their'd be some key management stuff to figure out, but I think it would be fairly straightforward]


----------



## RBeatse (Jan 6, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> Not necessarily. The TiVos have built in cryptography to protect their recording and transfers already. It shouldn't be hard from TiVo to repurpose those existing algorithms to cryptographically protect the content before it leave the TiVo. If the files don't check out as unmodified on the new TiVo it would just refuse to load them.
> 
> (I don't know that they'd bother; since it is just your season passes, and other settings, but they certainly could without ever involving their servers)
> 
> [Yeah, their'd be some key management stuff to figure out, but I think it would be fairly straightforward]


I'm going to reply to this to say that this still needed in a big way. Now that you can move Season Passes from one machine to another with the Season Pass Manager, you should be able to do the same with Wishlists and even better upload them/download them in case a HD dies (like mine did last night)


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Just make an image of your drive and save it to your computer. Then you can simply load that image on to a new drive.


----------



## RBeatse (Jan 6, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Just make an image of your drive and save it to your computer. Then you can simply load that image on to a new drive.


OK, I know enough about computers to be dangerous but that is about it. Are there instructions somewhere on how to do this? I don't need to make an image that includes all of the recordings. By the time that I need it, I will have a completely different set of recordings. I just want to back up the data files that have Season Passes, Wishlists, maybe subscribed channel list and be able to get to it without cracking open the case and removing the hard drive, etc.

There are programs like KMTTG that can access the TiVo...looking for something like that, but maybe I'm a dreamer.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Just make an image of your drive and save it to your computer. Then you can simply load that image on to a new drive.


That would work as a backup method, but not for transferring them to another TiVo. In that case you would have to do a Clear & Delete Everything to "marry" the drive to the new TiVo.

There's another way to back them up in case of a hard drive failure that doesn't involve any computer skills. See TiVoPony's post.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4121063#post4121063


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

On the Premiere you can use KMTTG to backup your season passes. I don't have any wishlists so I don't know if they work.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> On the Premiere you can use KMTTG to backup your season passes. I don't have any wishlists so I don't know if they work.


I have a wishlist entry and it shows up in the kmttg season passes and is saved to the file. Dunno' if it will copy it back to a TiVo. I'll let you know when my new (refurb) Premiere arrives next Tuesday.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Ok, just copied a wishlist entry from the sp file I created to the new TiVo and it worked.


----------



## RBeatse (Jan 6, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Ok, just copied a wishlist entry from the sp file I created to the new TiVo and it worked.


So, it created it in both the Season Passes and in the WishList? If so, I guess that is good for the Premieres but noth for my HD XL which is where my 100+ Wish Lists are. Thanks for the information, though.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

RBeatse said:


> So, it created it in both the Season Passes and in the WishList?


Yes, it did. Note that this only applies to auto-recording wishlist entries. I know of no way to backup other wishlist entries w/o removing the drive. Also note that while kmttg won't backup sp's for a non Premiere and tivo.com will, tivo.com doesn't back up *any* wishlist entries, even a/r ones.


----------



## RBeatse (Jan 6, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Also note that while kmttg won't backup sp's for a non Premiere and tivo.com will, tivo.com doesn't back up *any* wishlist entries, even a/r ones.


Agreed. Unfortunately, all of my SP's are from WishList auto-records and only one of my Wish Lists is *not* auto-recorded. I do this since I have had channels changed on my by the cable company and the regular Season Pass doesn't deal with different channels well.

Thanks for testing this. At least it can be done and so now I can bug TiVo about adding a feature to do this.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

RBeatse said:


> Thanks for testing this. At least it can be done and so now I can bug TiVo about adding a feature to do this.


It would be nice if the new SDK addressed this. However, it's doubtful that anything will be done for the S3s and older.


----------

